# Kanji Translation on Aisle 5 Please



## PolishAvenger (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey, all! Picked up this gyuto quite some time ago and just stashed it away for the future. Well, the future has come, and now I'm curious what the kanji can tell us.
Thanks for any and all help!

- Mark


----------



## KenHash (Jan 10, 2022)

Sakai Touji 堺　刀司
Masashige Saku 正重　作
Tsuba tsuki ツバ　付　With Bolster
Gyuto 牛刀
240 mm


----------



## PolishAvenger (Jan 10, 2022)

I appreciate your time and expertise, Ken! Now to clean it up and see that it gets some use.
-Mark


----------

